# "Cute Puppy Harnesses" for Boys & Tom-boys!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I wanted you guys to see these latest Harnesses. The first one is for the "organizer" of our Chi-Meetup group. She has a rescue Chi, who is a bit of a "tom-boy" :wink: The other two are "puppy harnesses". There isn't much out there this small? Thought the fabric was great! Hope ya'll do too  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

They look great Sandra !!!! my favorite is the first one !!! that looks so cute  

kisses nat


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*how much*

How much? Those are two cute. i like the button and bones one. I would love two buy one or two from you.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww i love the first one its great


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love them


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i love the last one to peices.. how much are they???


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those look great! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love love love the buttons and bones.... i just might have to get that one for my soon to be boy


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*how much*

They are 25 (click on website to see other kinds) They are so cute. I wanna order one. Do I get a discount since i am a chi people member.lol Just kidding. My husband likes the one with the motorcycles on it in boys section. they are really cute. ur are so creative.


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*could you*

COULD YOU MAKE ONE FOR A BOXER GIRL. How much more would it be. would it work on a boxer. you know they are alot bigger


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!! Yes, I do give "discounts" on multiple orders.  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

The ones i make tell you to sew and then flip them right side out. It looks like you sew ontop of the side you see, is thatcorrect? I like the look of it.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

NaliaLee said:


> The ones i make tell you to sew and then flip them right side out. It looks like you sew ontop of the side you see, is thatcorrect? I like the look of it.


That is the "top stitching" you see. They are all lined with either the same or matching fabric. Right sides together and turned...then top stitched.


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

those are really fantastic. ive been making harness type coats for a whiel now, but making them into an actual harness is a great idea.


----------

